# Lines of Entry and Ranges of Contact



## Sifu Cole (Aug 4, 2016)

Hello, my name is Clark.

Let's see if we can have a discussion about the Kenpo concepts of Lines of Entry and Ranges of Contact.

There are four lines and four ranges. 

Lines of Entry:
1. On the Line of Entry
2. Inside the Line of Entry
3. Over the Line of Entry
4. On Top of the Line of Entry

Ranges of Contact:
1. Out of Contact
2. Within Contact
3. Contact Penetration
4. Contact Manipulatio

Do you see any connection between lines and ranges? 

Clark


----------

